# Google Snippets



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Who has experience and knowledge of Google Snippets? Is it worth learning about?


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

This is a good read about snippets


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is some more info from G.
If you have reviews, physical location, events you should use it. For you, not so much, better to use the manual excerpts feature in WP and....write good content!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Here is some more info from G.
> If you have reviews, physical location, events you should use it. For you, not so much, better to use the manual excerpts feature in WP and....write good content!


I think you may be onto something here, Chris. 

As the dominant search engine, it seems that Google would like for people to just provide good, useful content, rather than trying to crack algorithms.

The SEO consultants can be the algorithm crackers.


----------

